# diseño de instalacion electrica de vivienda familiar



## loco91 (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola, como les va. Resulta que tengo que hacer el diseño electrico para mi casa.
Esta tendra dos pisos, pero ahora solo construire solo el primero. No estudie nada relacionado con electricidad o electronica, pero lo hago como hobbie. Estuve viendo como se calculan, las secciones de los cables, como se distribuyen los sectores y lineas generales, como se calculan las llaves termomagneticas, etc. Pero resulta que en cada sitio usan distintos metodos, y varia mucho de pais en pais, digamos que no encuentro una forma general de hacerlo.
Basicamente y a lo gaucho encontre que los valores estandarizados son usar cables de 1,5 de seccion para puntos de luz, 2,5 para tomas, y 4 o 6 de seccion para la linea general de cada sector. Tambien lei que se suele separar en linea de alumbrado, otra para tomas y otra para fuerza. ademas lei que se estiman de 5 a 8 amper por cada mm2 de seccion dependiendo si el cable es verreti o pirelli.

Ahora yo quiero hacerlo bien y calculando todo para asegurarme una buena instalacion, considerando el factor de potencia, la caida de tension y todos los demas aspectos.
En definitiva quiero separar en dos lineas:  la linea de fuerza y la linea de tomas y alumbrado.
quisiera que ustedes que saben verifiquen mis calculos y vean si hasta aca estoy haciendolos de manera correcta así puedo continuar.

basicamente voy a separar la linea de fuerza en dos lineas independientes ya que tiene mucha carga y no seria conveniente hacerlo en una sola linea.

donde la primera linea de fuerza alimentaria:
3 acondicionadores de aire como maximo de 4500 frigorias ->  7500watts
2 heladeras -> 800 watts
1 termotanque -> 3000 watts
con un total de 11300 watts

leyendo encontre que para estos artefactos la caida de tension maxima es de un 5%
entonces para 220v seria de 11v

y esta formula para calcular la caida de tension:
u=2PL/eVS u=caida de tension, P=potencia en watts, L=longitud del cable , e=conductividad del cable, V voltaje y S seccion del cable en mm

ahora para la conducctividad del cable encontre un monton de valores distintos pero tome el que recomiendan en la pagina que es de 56 para cables de cobre. Debo decir que no creo que vaya a poner cable pirelli, pero tampoco pondre uno marca chinchulin. Dicho sea el caso quisiera que me recomienden alguna marca de cables que se consiga aca en argentina. Creo que usare Insa.

entonces siguiendo con el calculo y teniendo en cuenta que hay 25 metros desde la termomagnetica hasta el final del cable
reeemplazo
u=(2*25*11300) / (56*220*4) = 11,46  como es mayor a 11 cambio la seccion del cable a 6
u=(2*25*11300) / (56*220*6) = 7,64 que es menor a 11, entonces lo correcto es usar cable de seccion 6.

si bien este calculo lo creo correcto tambien encontre esto:
Esto es por el reglamento (Argentino), y por la corriente máxima que soporta cada conductor. 

Cable de diam 1,5 mm >>> corriente máxima 13 A 
Cable de diam 2,5 mm >>> corriente máxima 18 A 
Cable de diam 4,0 mm >>> corriente máxima 24 A 
Cable de diam 6,0 mm >>> corriente máxima 31 A 

suponiendo que todos los artefactos esten prendidos tendria 11300/220 = 51 amp por lo que estaria excediendo la capacidad del cable de 6mm2. Es esyo correcto o el primer calculo esta bien?


quiero aclarar que en cada termotanque asi como en cada aire colocare la termomagnetica correspondiente.

y una termomagnetica en el tablero principal que controle esta linea que si mis calculos no fallan teniendo en cuenta un consumo de 11300 watts como maxmo que serian una llave de 50 amp


quisiera saber si esto esta bien asi calculo la otra linea de fuerza, y las lineas de tomas y alumbrado.
ademas quisiera saber cuantos watts o cuantos amper se estiman por cada toma.
tambien quisiera saber si para la tv me conviene usar rg6 o con rg59 ya esta bien, teniendo en cuenta que solo transmitire señal de tv y no de internet.
tambien me gustaria saber como se calcula la seccion del cable a tierra. Ademas quisiera saber si el neutro puede ser el mismo para varios sectores y/o si la seccion del mismo tiene que ser igual a la del positivo.
me conviene independizar alumbrado de tomas, digo, creo que esto es porque si salta la termica por algun cortocircuito en un toma no me quedo sin luz. esto es correcto?

desde ya saludos y gracias


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola yo tu tomaria en cuenta mas que los cálculos, que todo este segun las normas electricas de tu pais, buscando un poco en internet encontre esto: 

http://www.cibb.org.ar/downloads/rie.pdf

que puede servirte, te digo lo de las normas ya que si por alguna razón llegase a fallar la red eléctrica y hacen una inspección a tu casa y no entra dentro de las normas podrías tener problemas, aunque muchas veces no aplica pero es mejor estar en regla...saludosss


----------



## loco91 (Ene 8, 2012)

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola yo tu tomaria en cuenta mas que los cálculos, que todo este segun las normas electricas de tu pais, buscando un poco en internet encontre esto:
> 
> http://www.cibb.org.ar/downloads/rie.pdf
> 
> que puede servirte, te digo lo de las normas ya que si por alguna razón llegase a fallar la red eléctrica y hacen una inspección a tu casa y no entra dentro de las normas podrías tener problemas, aunque muchas veces no aplica pero es mejor estar en regla...saludosss



hola reyvilla, gracias por responder. De acuerdo al pdf que me pasaste, me doy cuenta que estoy haciendo mal. lo seguire leyendo y hare las modificaciones necesarias.



de acuerdo a la nueva informacion me hice esta tabla
consumo menor que[watts] ----- termomagnetica - seccion ---- soportado por cable [Amp]                
2200 ------------------------------- 10 --------------- 1,5 ---------- 13                                                          
3520 ------------------------------- 16 --------------- 2,5 ---------- 18                                        
4400 ------------------------------- 20 --------------- 4 ------------ 24                                        
5500 ------------------------------- 25 --------------- 6 ------------ 31                                        
7040/8800 ------------------------- 32/40 ----------- 10 ----------- 43                                         
11000 ------------------------------ 50 --------------- 16 ----------- 59                                        

donde lp<ln<lc
lp= consumo
ln= soportado por la termica
lc= soportado por el cable
es decir que el consumo sea menor a el consumo soportado por la termica y este menor al soportado por el cable. Asi ante un corto o un calentamiento salta la termomagnetica sin dañar los cables


entonces lo unico que tengo que hacer ahora es separar los sectores comparando el consumo total del mismo con la primera columna de mi tabla. es mi tabla correcta?
saludos


----------



## loco91 (Ene 8, 2012)

hola, hice los calculos de acuerdo a lo que me paso reyvilla y a la tabla que hice
y determine que posicionare mi tablero electrico mas en el centro de mi casa para ahorrar cables, y distribuire las cargas de la siguiente manera
aqui estan las lineas de las que dispondre con su consumo y seccion del cable
1-termotanque (3000) -> 2,5
2-secarropas centrifugo, lavarropas automatico con agua caliente, plancha (4200)-> 4
3-termotanque cocina, aa cocina (5500) -> 6
4-heladeras comedor y cocina, aa comedor (3300) -> 2,5
5-aa living (2500) -> 2,5
6-aa dormitorio(2500) -> 2,5
7-iluminacion(2000) -> 1,5
8-14 tomas (2800) ->2,5
9- 15 tomas (3000) -> 2,5


de esta manera me evito poner cables muy gruesos y tengo separadas las lineas por sector y cumple las normas vigentes en argentina.

ahora y teniendo en cuenta que tendre las siguientes llaves termicas, cuantos disyuntores y de cuantos amperes necesito
estas son las termicas que tengo
1 x 10A
6 x 16A
1 x 20A
1 x 25A

por lo que se aunque algunos electricistas colocan un interruptor diferencial superior a la termica mas grande, creo que esto no seria correcto ya que si por ejemplo tengo una termica de 16a y otra de 32a y coloco un disyuntor de 40 este saltaria antes que las termicas, esto es correcto?

lo correcto es poner un disyuntor que supere la suma de las termicas? 

saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## loco91 (Ene 8, 2012)

loco91 dijo:


> hola, hice los calculos de acuerdo a lo que me paso reyvilla y a la tabla que hice
> y determine que posicionare mi tablero electrico mas en el centro de mi casa para ahorrar cables, y distribuire las cargas de la siguiente manera
> aqui estan las lineas de las que dispondre con su consumo y seccion del cable
> 1-termotanque (3000) -> 2,5
> ...



segun lo dicho antes seria correcto poner 4 disyuntores de 40A?
1 para tomas y puntos de luz (termicas de 10, 16 y 16) ya que no estarian todos los tomas y luces prendidos en simultaneo

1para termicas de 16A y 20A
1 para termicas de 25 y 16a
1 para 2 termicas de 16a

creo que seria correcto pero me gustaria que me lo confirmen.
ademas quiero saber si es que existen disyuntores distintos para la iluminacion
tambien quisiera saber de cuanto tendria que ser la llave termomagnetica principal
teniendo en cuenta que hay las siguientes termicas
1x 10A
1x 20A
1x 25A
6x 16A
saludos


----------



## powerful (Ene 8, 2012)

Por el watiaje que estas calculando y segun el Código Eléctrico de tu pais podrias solicitar trifásica,....si te gusta la corriente y los motores en un laboratorio de electrónica de potencia es básico tener trifásica....no te olvides consultar con un experto de tu jurisdicciòn para su aprobación.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2012)

con eso de que pondras tu tablero en una parte central de la casa para ahorrar cables y asi ademas distribuir los circuitos.............creo que a pesar de ser novicio vas a hacer una distribucion mejor que lo que hacen el 80 % de los electricistas (por no decir el 99%) .

luego, no te aloques con los calculos, lee lo que se llama "factor de simultaneidad" y piensa que hasta el dia de hoy tu has vivido en un domicilio , has por ejemplo una prueba que te sera muy util:

comprate una pinza amperometrica china, de las comunes y mide el consumo de tu casa, donde hoy dia vives, PRENDE TODO !!!! 
y tambien mide con un consumo normal .
con el papel y lapiz siempre terminas sumando una barbaridad, que en la practica es excesivo .

y asi te daras una mejor idea de como son las cosas, luego tu veras que quieres hacer.

1 -- si pones varios disyuntores sera buieno por que cuando tengas un problema te dejara menso zonas sin luz.
2 -- si usas cable de 6 mm que sea de entrada (alim ,.al tablero ) , no de salida como ramal principal de un circuito que luego bajas a secciones menores. ten en cuenta que si haces eso luego no sabras con que termica proteger a ese circuito .
3 -- averigua QUE te piden hoy dia en tu zona cuando tengas que habilitar /pedir medidor o lo que sea .


----------



## loco91 (Ene 8, 2012)

de acuerdo powerfull, vere el tema de pedir trifasica. Gracias por tu respuesta fernandob, tienes razon con lo de los valores, en realidad tome valores extremos para asegurarme el correcto funcionanmiento de la red, para que trabaje con ligereza, y por si a futuro deseo agregar algun artefacto, no quedarme corto. Saludos.


----------

